
Asus Taichi: a dual-display Windows 8 laptop / tablet hybrid - evo_9
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/4/3062240/asus-taichi-computex-announcement-pictures
======
debacle
Not what I was hoping for (a NintendoDS like display with a touch keyboard),
but like the NintendoDS maybe this machine can revolutionize tablets and/or
notebooks.

